# Canidae food - canned vs. dry kibbles



## ClassyCutie116 (Aug 11, 2007)

Hello everyone!! Hope you're all doing well...

My little Mickey has been on Canidae for about a month now and seems to really like it, which makes me happy. However, I'm not sure if I should only feed him the canned, or is that bad? I have both the canned and dry for him, but he prefers the canned...I'm just not sure if too much canned food is not good for him? I use the regular formula, but also occasionally give him the lamb and rice too.

Does anyone have any suggestions for feedings? Canned and dry or....?

s everyone that is using Canidae happy with it? 

Any feedback would be great, thanks!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> Hello everyone!! Hope you're all doing well...
> 
> My little Mickey has been on Canidae for about a month now and seems to really like it, which makes me happy. However, I'm not sure if I should only feed him the canned, or is that bad? I have both the canned and dry for him, but he prefers the canned...I'm just not sure if too much canned food is not good for him? I use the regular formula, but also occasionally give him the lamb and rice too.
> 
> ...


Hi, I am feeding Koko Canidae lamb & rice both canned and dry, he has the canned both morning and night and the dry to nibble during the day. I only give about 1 table spoon of the canned per feed, and he tops up on the dry around lunch time and a little later in the evening. I only have about a third cup of dry out per day and he leaves a little.
Scooby has the Canidae canned for dinner, Castor & Pollux chicken, turkey and veg canned for breakfast and sometimes he also has the C&P Nutramix mixed with his dinner at night. He is doing really well on this combination. He needs the canned for his diet mainly for the moisture and low protein content, due to his Cronic Renal Failure.
I make my own chicken breast treats, I bake them first then slice them into strips then roast them dry and make them crisp , plus they both love freeze dried green tripe as a special snack. That is all they get other than flossies to chew for their teeth and Nutri-Dent greenie about once a week.
I did order some sweet potato chips for them today just to try, they are also all natural and made in US, I refuse to buy anything linked to China.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

the kibble is good for his teeth. however, you can mix the canned with the dry or just give one wet meal and one dry meal a day.

my dogs eat the dry kibble only.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

I also feed Canidae Lamb and Rice. I only use dry kibble. Its best for their teeth. If I were going to use canned, I would only mix in about a teaspoon with the kibble, I would never feed canned alone because then thats all they'd want.


----------



## Ptarana (Jul 12, 2006)

I have read in the Whole Dog Food Journal that you should feed your dog dry and canned. He says dry dog food really does nothing for their teeth and that canned food offers things in it for them that dry doesn`t.


----------



## Malteseluv (Feb 6, 2007)

Premium canned food is perfectly fine for dog. In fact, it is much less processed than dry food and it contains more moisture which is good for them. In my opinion, saying that dry food is good for keeping their teeth clean is like saying crackers are good for keeping our teeth clean. 
Regardless of what kind of food you feed, their teeth should be brushed or a product like petzlife oral gel should be used


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> Premium canned food is perfectly fine for dog. In fact, it is much less processed than dry food and it contains more moisture which is good for them. In my opinion, saying that dry food is good for keeping their teeth clean is like saying crackers are good for keeping our teeth clean.
> Regardless of what kind of food you feed, their teeth should be brushed or a product like petzlife oral gel should be used [/B]


i'm just going by what my vet told me. i was told *kibble sustained the integrity of the teeth*, and also aids in cleaning. 

there are other reasons for my kidz not regularly eating canned, one is that for some reason mini wears most of hers and stains her beard even more than usual.... two is that massimo is so picky, we have yet to find a canned food he will eat.


----------



## Malteseluv (Feb 6, 2007)

Oh, I completely understand what you're saying  I see nothing wrong with feeding dry kibble. I was just stating that it doesn't keep their teeth clean, you actually have to still brush or use the petzlife even if they eat dry.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> Oh, I completely understand what you're saying  I see nothing wrong with feeding dry kibble. I was just stating that it doesn't keep their teeth clean, you actually have to still brush or use the petzlife even if they eat dry.[/B]


and i completely agree with that!! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## ClassyCutie116 (Aug 11, 2007)

Haha yea I agree with the teeth cleaning too! I'm trying to keep up with that and get him to like it more...yea right! lol 

Thanks guys for all the feedback, some good ideas!  

I still feed my baby 3 meals a day, I think I'm gonna tansition to 2 canned and 1 dry of Canidae, plus treats....or maybe I'll try to mix the dry and canned....wish me luck haha









Joylynn
xoxo


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Good Luck!!

I feed canned each morning and evening. With dry out 24/7. Canned does contain alot of moisture, which is very good for them. It also has less preservatives, as the act of canning is preserving it.

I think of myself eating mashed potatoes, and what would stick in my teeth. Then I think of myself eating a bag of peanuts. You should see my teeth after I eat peanuts ~ LOL

I like that mine eat both. They enjoy nibbling on the dry throughout the day.


----------



## ClassyCutie116 (Aug 11, 2007)

> Good Luck!!
> 
> I feed canned each morning and evening. With dry out 24/7. Canned does contain alot of moisture, which is very good for them. It also has less preservatives, as the act of canning is preserving it.
> 
> ...



Thanks hun!

Yea, I might try that too, seems like a good idea...and I agree that it has less preservatives, plus Mickey loves the canned, which is good! haha


----------

